# How to submit update for ports tree?



## JamesElstone (May 11, 2015)

Hi Forum,

I have fixes for two ports (devel/arduino & comms/rxtx) and a new driver port for Epson's latest Injet driver.

What is the process for submitting changes to the ports tree for a non-comitter please?

Kind regards,

James Elstone


----------



## tobik@ (May 11, 2015)

Open a PR on https://bugs.freebsd.org

The whole process is described in the Porter's Handbook. In your case read at least these chapters: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/port-upgrading.html  and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html


----------



## JamesElstone (May 12, 2015)

Thanks.

I have more curiosity questions:

I have the svn diff burning a hole in my pocket, do I attach this to the PR?

What happens if the port maintainer does not respond?

Who performs code reviews, e.g. for new ports? (I assume the maintainer performs code review for existing ports)?

What timescales can be expected? (Does the submitter need to / should / is allowed to canvass / lobby anyone)?

Kr,

James


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2015)

Patches can be submitted by anyone. Port maintainer is ultimately responsible for the port but can be overruled or taken over by the port managers.


----------

